# Grey t-Shirts Scorching when Curing



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

I printed a couple of light grey/ash t-shirts today. I used a white layer to make the colours pop a bit more.

I cure at 340degF and did so for 90 secs x 2 as I usually do when a white layer is used.

After curing, there was a clear scorching of the shirt.

The shirt is a Gildan GD02 99% cotton 1% poly.

What is your method of curing to avoid this scorching?

Cheers

John


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

We use lower temperature and more time to prevent scorching.

Make sure you do wash test though if you change time or temperature.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

IF you are using DuPont Artistri Inks:

350 degrees F

Heat Press set at light pressure

1 minute per ink layer (CMYK only = 1 minute, CMYK + White = 2 minutes)
We like to keep the heat press set at 1 minute, that way, after 1 minute, the press will open up and let some steam escape before doing the second pressing while curing the white ink.

You may be curing for a bit too long, this is why you notice the scorching.

As always when you change any factor in your curing technique, do wash tests to confirm washability before offering the product to your customers.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Quick screen printing tip that gets out scorch marks...works with a tunnel dryer...not sure about a heat press. Spray the effected areas with Peroxide and run through the conveyor dryer. This will take out most moderate scorch marks (not burns). If you have a heat gun, this might accomplish the same thing. Not sure about a heat press...maybe if you hovered an inch over the garment.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i've had this problem with a 90 second cure at 330F. my issue was the pretreat turning a yellowish color. basically i was putting too much on the shirt. i backed off and still got a good white print. however, i also noticed that the shirts that i sprayed and let air dry didn't turn yellow, but the shirts that i sprayed and then dried under the heatpress while wet (or damp) and then printed, turned yellow after curing the print. so...i started spraying a bit less pretreat and then letting the shirt air dry. i always flatten the fibers (with a firm squeegee) right after spraying the shirt so that they print well once they've dried out.


----------

